# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  العقوبات التبعيه  الباب الثانى من نظريه الجزاء الجنائى(المبحث الثانى)

## shimaa fadel

المبحث الثانى

                                     العقوبات التبعيه

المقصود بالعقوبات التبعيه:
العقوبات التبعيه هى تلك التى تتبع الحكم بعقوبه اصليه بقوه القانون ودون الحاجه الى النطق بها فى الحكم

خصائص العقوبات التبعيه:
1_ انها عقوبات وبالتالى يلزم لتوافرها ارتكاب جريمه وصدور حكم بالادانه عنها 

2_ انها تابعه لعقوبه اخرى اصليه 

3_انها واجبه الاعمال بقوه القانون 

4_انها تتبع فى الغالب الحكم بعقوبه الجنايه

5_انها ترمى الى الوقايه من ارتكاب جريمه فى المستقبل

صور العقوبات التبعيه:
عددت الماده (24) عقوبات العقوبات التبعيه بانها:
1_الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها فى الماده (25) عقوبات
2_العزل من الوظائف الاميريه
3_وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبه الشرطه
4_المصادره

اولا: الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا:
حددت الماده (25)اجراءات ومايليها معنى هذه الحقوق وتلك المزايا بانها تشمل:
_القبول فى الوظائف اوبصفته متعهدا او ملتزما 
_الشهاده امام المحاكم مده العقوبه الا على سبيل الاستدلال
_العضويه فى المجالس الحسبيه او فى مجالس المديريات او الجالس البلديه او المحليه او اى لجنه عموميه 
_اداره اشغاله الخاصه بامواله واملاكه مده اعتقاله
_التحلى برتبه او نيشان
_الصلاحيه لكى يكون خبيرا او شاهدا فى العقود اذا حكم عليه نهائيا بعقوبه الاشغال الشاقه
ملحوظه: لم يعتبر المشرع الحرمان من هذه الحقوق والمزايا مؤبده

ثانيا:الوضع تحت مراقبه الشرطه:
مراقبه الشرطه هى وضع قيود على المحكوم عليه بعد تنفيذه للعقوبه تتمثل فى اخطار مراقبه الشرطه عن محل اقامته او اى تغيير فيها وبان يقدم نفسه الى رجال الشرطه فى المواعيد التى تتحدد لذلك
ملحوظه:
الوضع تحت المراقبه قد يكون كعقوبه اصليه ، ومن ذلك ماتنص عليه الماده الاولى من قانون رقم74 لسنه 1970 فى شان وضع بعض المشتبه فيهم تحت مراقبه الشرطه تنص على انه(يوضع تحت مراقبه الشرطه لمده سنتين كل شخص توافرت فيه حاله الاشتباه المنصوص عليها فى...............)
وقد يكون كعقوبه تكميليه ومن ذلك ماتنص عليه الماده(320) عقوبات من جواز الحكم بها فى حاله الحكم بالحبس لسرقه
واخيرا قد يكون كعقوبه تبعيه


                                        المطلب الثانى

                                العقوبات التكميليه


المقصود باعقوبات التكميليه:
يقصد بها العقوبات التى تنطق بها المحكمه بالاضافه الى عقوبه اخرى اصليه وقد تكون تكميليه وجوبيه وقد تكون جوازيه

خصائص  العقوبات التكميليه:
1_لايجوز الحكم بها منفرده
2_لاتنفذ الا اذا قضت بها المحكمه
3_انها قد تكون وجوبيه او جوازيه 

صور العقوبات التكميليه:
بالاضافه الى الغرامه التى ينص عليها القانون كعقوبه تكميليه ،تضمن قانون العقوبات الصور التاليه:
_العزل المؤقت من الوظيفه :
العزل كعقوبه تبعيه يتمثل فى قطع العلاقات الوظيفيه للموظف المحكوم عليه مع عمله العام. وقد عرفته الماده(26) باقولها(العزل من وظيفه اميريه هو الحرمان من الوظيفه نفسها ومن المرتبات المقرره لها )
هذا العزل يصبح عقوبه مؤقته اذا كان عقوبه تكميليه وذلك عند عدم توافر شرط العزل كعقوبه تبعيه

_المصادره:
المصادره هى نزع مال تم ضبطه جبرا عن صاحبه لكى يؤول الى الدوله والمصادره نوعان :عامه وخاصه
المصادره العامه ترد على جميع اموال الشخص وهذا النوع من المصادره محظور وفقا للماده (36) من الدستور

اما المصادره الخاصه فانها ترد على مال معين وهذا النوع من المصادره لا يجوز الا بحكم قضائى 

شروط المصادره:
1_انها ترد على اشياء وان تلك الاشياء مضبوطه ويحصر فى الاشياء الماديه دون المعنويه
2_ان الشىء المصادر يلزم ان يكون مضبوطا
3_يجب ان تكون بحكم قضائى ،فلا تجوز المصادره  بقرار ادارى

نوعا المصادره:
المصادره نوعان جوازيه ووجوبيه
 المصادره الجوازيه:
المصادره فى هذه الحاله عقوبه تكميليه جوازيه وموضوعها نوعان من الاموال:
النوع الاول:ويشمل الاشياء المضبوطه التى تحصلت من الجريمه ومن قبيل هذه الاشياء مبلغ الفائده فى الرشوه 
النوع الثانى: ويشمل الاشياء المضبوطه التى استعملت او كان من شانها ان تستعمل فى الجريمه

المصادره الوجوبيه:
تصبح المصادره عقوبه تكميليه وجوبيه اى من المتعين على المحكمه ان تحكم بها فى حاله مااذا كانت حيازتها جريمه فى حد ذاتها ،كالمخدرات او الاسلحه بدون ترخيص

وواضح من عرض حالتى المصادره الجوازيه والوجوبيه انه يجمعهما الخصائص التاليه:
1_ان كلا منهما عقوبه تكميليه
2_ان المحكمه لا تحكم باى منهما الا اذا كان المال مضبوطا 
3_ان مجالهما فى الجنايات والجنح دون المخالفات
4_ان كلا منهما لايتصور الا فى مجال الجرائم العمديه 

غير انه يفرق بينهما انه بالنسبه للمصادره الوجوبيه يخطىء الحكم  الذى ينطق بها على خلاف الحال بالنسبه للمصادره الجوازيه
من ناحيه اخرى فان المصادره الوجوبيه ملحوظ فيها انها تهدف الى توقى خطوره اجراميه تتعلق بالشىء نفسه فهى فى ذلك اقرب الى التدابير الاحترازيه منها الى العقوبات

خصائص المصادره الوجوبيه:
1- انها وجوبيه
2_انه يمكن الحكم بها كعقوبه اصليه

تسبيب الحكم الصادر بالمصادره :
يتعين ان يبين الحكم الذى يقضى بالمصادره توافر حاله من حالات المصادره والا انطوى على قصور فى التسبيب مما يستوجب نقضه

----------


## يونس محمد

صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات مصر في الجيزة بالصور.صور اهرامات الجيزة، اهرامات الجيزة وابو الهول والسياحة في مصر، البوم صور كامل للاهرامات الثلاثة خوفو وخفرع ومنكرع، اهرامات مصر

----------


## يونس محمد

صور كامل للاهراماتصور كامل للاهرامات

----------

